# Eating Pomps



## Shildy (May 5, 2008)

What do you think about eating Pomps? I've read/seen a bunch of talk about snappers having some purple stuff on them.. Just a littel worried.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Shildy said:


> What do you think about eating Pomps? I've read/seen a bunch of talk about snappers having some purple stuff on them.. Just a littel worried.


I think they are extremely tasty and would eat all I could catch. :yes:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

They are nasty eating fish!! Pm me and I will come get those u catch and disregard them for u!!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I've never eaten pompano, but have been on this forum enough to know they must be pretty good!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

They are like BUTTER!!!!


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

Just check all the seafood restaurants on the gulf. They all surve them on their main menu. They are as good as it gets.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Pompano are migratory so I would think alright to eat. Any fish that doesn't look or smell right, don't eat it.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I never once saw pompano on any menu at the places I ate in Destin.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've seen it on the menu in South Florida. Don't remember it in the panhandle.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bone Fish in Pensacola has them on the menu , not bad but i rather cook it myself


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Just don't get no better.... We have resturant here in Birmingham that have them from time to time


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

there like a party in your mouth. just pay attention when you filet them. there bones are soft and youl cut right down their backbone


----------

